# 9500GT reading problem



## NetWalker (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi,

I have the XFX 9500GT with 600MHz on gpu and 2000MHz on memory, however, GPU-Z seems to have a problem to detect this card information correctly. Please see picture below:







Anyone knows a fix for this ?

Thanks!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

try to find a lower version of GPU-z. I think there is a lot of problems with 3.1. I dont think there is anything really wrong with your card.


----------



## NetWalker (Jan 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> try to find a lower version of GPU-z. I think there is a lot of problems with 3.1. I dont think there is anything really wrong with your card.



Hi!

Thanks for reply. I tried versions .30, .29 and .28 with no lucky. All versions show the same problem.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 11, 2009)

NetWalker said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for reply. I tried versions .30, .29 and .28 with no lucky. All versions show the same problem.



Hmm, that's really odd. I'm really not for sure whats going on. But I don't think you should worry about. It might just not read the info on your card. Have you had problems with your card?


----------



## NetWalker (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes, card is fine. Everest Professional, last version, can detect everything without problem. I just don't understand why GPU-Z is having these issues with my card.

Thanks.


----------



## Lionheart (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe gpu-z doesnt like 9500gt's


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 12, 2009)

will add that asic id in the next version


----------



## NetWalker (Jan 13, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> will add that asic id in the next version



Sorry for newbie question, but what is asic id ?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 27, 2009)

test build for this fix here:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=83299


----------

